# Anyone raise Marans



## aapholz (Jul 7, 2016)

I got some blue Marans a couple weeks ago. One is now 9 weeks, the other 5 weeks. The older of the two has red in the comb and face. I can't compare with the little as she's younger but could the older be a roo? I can post better pics tomorrow morning.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

How cute. I don't think I've had them but I hear good things about them. People like them.


----------

